# [request] Ohio State theme



## svfd757 (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how to ask for this other than to request it and hope someone can help me. With football season right around the corner, I need someone to create an Ohio State theme for the Samsung Galaxy Nexus. If I was able to do it I would have already. I also want Buckeye themed icons. Please let me know now there are already themes out there like this

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

